# my Kribs had babies



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometime on Friday night my fishy population swelled by approximately 30...I have Krib babies! It's kind of neat seeing pretty much every other fish in the tank plastered against glass on the far side of the tank from where mommy and daddy have set up "home"...Mama Krib sure has some attitude! :bigsmile:
Feeding them Hikari first bites right now, using a pipette to get it into a ball of moss outside their cave.

So, how can I ensure their survival, being as there are a pair of angels in the tank, who would love a fry snack, even if they are terrified of mommy right now. They are in my 65 gallon planted (um...overgrown.. ) tank right now. 

Since they are only a couple days old, should I leave them? Net them out? I have an empty 10g I could set up. What would be the best way to scoop them out without harming them?

Only other fish in the tank are tetras, I'm not as worried about them as I am the angels. It almost seems easier to remove the angels?

Fun times!


----------

